# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > Dream Control and Stabilization >  >  Nfri's teleportation thread

## Nfri

What to say, I'm not good at instantly changing the dream enviroment, so I would like to get better. My vision is to find my reliable teleportaion technique which works for me without any unnecessary things and wasting of time.


*doorways* - tried lots of times without many successful results, usually small things change but the enviroment is still related

*spinning* - usually wakes me up but few times the dream changed but not in the intended destination

*elevator* - works fine, but it's wase of time to summon or finding elevator

*close eyes* - the scene changed, but it was blow to my mind that wakes me up

*flying there* - this method works good, but the scene then still has similar elements like the initial scene


What I wanna try next is to fly above ground and look up with intended expectation to change the ground beneath myself

If you know some reliable technique that you can use well, please tell me or share any advice with the teleporting  :OK Bye now:

----------


## spellbee2

I'm not that great at teleportation, although one time I managed to use a Portal gun to move from one side of the room to another. That was pretty cool.

Looking up is a good one. You probably don't need to fly super high, just look into the sky and imagine the ground changing beneath you. Mirrors are a nice thing to try too, although that might end up like the doorways.

One I kinda want to try is a cartoon portable hole. You know, like this:



You can expect it to take you somewhere, or just go into the void and make a new dream scene.

----------


## Sensei

Here is a thread for you. http://www.dreamviews.com/dream-cont...-teleport.html

Something you should like. I really like the triple threat and scan teleport. They work all the time for me.  :smiley:

----------


## ~Dreamer~

I mentioned this in Sensei's thread above, but I often draw portals with my finger.
I don't need to summon any objects or find a specific location for this, I just draw a large circle right in front of me.
My finger usually leaves a trail of glowing light, and then I push the middle section out to reveal the new scene and jump through.
I personally do this in mid-air, but AnotherDreamer recently tried this and had more luck drawing it on a solid surface like the wall or ground.
If you can convince yourself that the finger painting will work, the rest isn't much of a stretch for the mind - you just step through the opening like you would in waking life.

Something that I find really helps with all forms of teleportation is _feeling_ the desired location, rather than just visualising it. By feeling, I mean making an emotional connection with the place you'd like to arrive in. Imagine what the 'energy' of the location will feel like, and let that feeling become a tangible reality.

Good luck, I hope you find a technique that works for you!  :smiley:

----------


## Nfri

I had a non lucid dream where I saw alien jumping through a wall. I put my hand into the wall and I was pulled inside. It teleported me near a boat on the open sea. This fast and smooth transition of indoor scene to outdoor landscape give me the experience that it's easy doable. Gonna try the emotion stuff that dreamer adviced in next lucid.

----------


## ~Dreamer~

It's awesome that you had the experience of successful teleportation!
Hopefully you can hone in on this confidence while lucid and remember how easy and effortless it can be.
Good luck, I look forward to hearing about your future success!
 ::tardis::

----------


## Sensei

Hey nfri. How is the teleporting going? 

We are changing how things work in this class, but if you want to focus on teleporting still, then I can try and help you teleport (rather than just link you).

----------

